# Which plant is this?



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sold like Vallisneria sp. "Narrow leaf", but i can't find anything about that species.

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that looks llike Vallisneria nana. 
I bought the same plant labled as Shoestring Vallisneria .
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=056C


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks, i suspect on that.


----------

